# Bridgestone Polar Tracks



## Jsch2000

I've been running a rigid frame ctl for about 8 years now. Using it with a snowblower. I know many on here have had their own experience and opinions regarding the usefulness of a rigid frame ctl for swow work. I am looking to improve the winter traction. I am not looking to stud the tracks for the reason of scaring the pavement. Bridgestone has a video that shows a comparison between their tracks and OEM's. The Polar tracks seem to do better in the snow. Has anybody tried the Bridgestone Polar tracks or any other track. If so, whats your experience with them or any tracks?


----------



## chknman

Haven't tried the polar tracks.But we changed out the factory tracks on our Takeuchi tl230
because it didn't have any traction in the snow.We run these now and love them in the snow. http://www.radmeister.com/p-70539-r...-for-takeuchi-tl230-52-links-320-mm-wide.aspx


----------



## snocrete

Polar Tracks Kick A$$


----------



## Mike S

The polar tracks are nice and work really good. I put them on in december and take them off at the end of winter. They work so good in some cases they work better then a rubber tire machine. I was so impressed it was unreal.


----------



## stoneexc2

we run a set on our T870 and it is night and day difference


----------



## exclusive

are they good with hills and inclines


----------



## Jsch2000

The guys that are running Polar tread, are you running the narrow or wide tracks. Do you have an opinion which give better traction or dose it not matter?


----------



## greywynd

If you're using them strictly for snow, go narrow, assuming you're on pavement all the time. It increases your ground pressure, and in turn, the traction you have for pushing. Night and day difference with polar tracks versus regular tracks.


----------



## excav8ter

I have been using Solideal B-pattern tracks on my TL130 for a couple winters now. A great improvement over the stock treads.....and a great track all year too.


----------



## snocrete

Jsch2000;1530275 said:


> The guys that are running Polar tread, are you running the narrow or wide tracks. Do you have an opinion which give better traction or dose it not matter?


I didnt know polar track offered a wide or narrow track for each machine? 



greywynd;1530356 said:


> If you're using them strictly for snow, go narrow, assuming you're on pavement all the time. It increases your ground pressure, and in turn, the traction you have for pushing. Night and day difference with polar tracks versus regular tracks.


I agree polar tracks make a night & day difference. I wouldnt run a solid mount track machine without them. But when talking tracks, I've found rubber compound and contact area trump higher psi. Hence why ASV's do so well with stock setup(lowest psi in industry btw...i think??), they have tons of contact area compared to similar sized machines, a VERY soft rubber compound, and somewhat of a suspension to keep consistant contact.....or a large frame Bobcat (ex - T300) gets much better traction than a T190 when running stock tracks (T300 has less psi, but much more surface area).

So if Polar Track offered a wide or narrow option (which i'm pretty sure they dont)....I would be willing to bet that my T190 would do even better with a set that was 2in wider(similar sized to the factory "wide" track option). The polars I have on now are similar sized to my factory tracks.


----------



## snocrete

excav8ter;1533025 said:


> I have been using Solideal B-pattern tracks on my TL130 for a couple winters now. A great improvement over the stock treads.....and a great track all year too.


From what I've experienced, this is the best option for Tak owners....considering they dont make polars for Taks.


----------



## Mark13

snocrete;1533364 said:


> From what I've experienced, this is the best option for Tak owners....considering they dont make polars for Taks.


Which I find weird, I see they offer the correct size tracks for the Tak 130/230 sized machines but I can't see anywhere that says they have an application for them.

To me not offering snow tracks for the tak machines is something that should be addressed. There's enough guys out there with the machines to use them I'm sure. Maybe if this was 2004 and the Tak track machines were still kinda new and there wasn't much of a presence in the ctl world yet it could be understandable. But it's 2012, there's plenty of them out there now that the snow tracks would sell for them.


----------



## snocrete

Mark13;1533875 said:


> Which I find weird, I see they offer the correct size tracks for the Tak 130/230 sized machines but I can't see anywhere that says they have an application for them.
> 
> To me not offering snow tracks for the tak machines is something that should be addressed. There's enough guys out there with the machines to use them I'm sure. Maybe if this was 2004 and the Tak track machines were still kinda new and there wasn't much of a presence in the ctl world yet it could be understandable. But it's 2012, there's plenty of them out there now that the snow tracks would sell for them.


I agree Mark.....and the "block" style tracks I've seen come stock on most Taks seem to be the worst tracks for snow work.


----------



## MatthewG

We are using a 2011 Tak TL250 with stock tracks, I will report back on how it goes - good bad or ugly


----------



## icudoucme

check it out. I thought it was a good comparison


----------



## FinerCuts

One thing I have heard is that they are a little softer and would probably be a good idea to only run them in the winter. I don't know how long they would last during the summer when you are using it. I would recommend just running in the winter and then swapping out.


----------



## catdozer

has anyone ever used polar tracks on a T190,T250, T300? how well are they on ice? we switched to all track machines last year cause of summer work so need to fix the problem of not having enough traction climbing piles


----------



## Jsch2000

I thought I would bring this thread back to life with a new winter season approaching. I was at Nortrax Deere dealer in New Hampshire earlier this year. At the parts counter they had a small sign display from Solideal/Camoplast. It was for their new snow track. Basically it's the same as their tread pattern B. The track with the zig zag pattern rubber cross bars. What was different was they had slice cuts through the zig zag cross treads. Cuts were made inline with the direction of the track's travel. The parts counter guy had no additional information. I haven't been able to find any information online as of yet. Was wondering if anybody has any knowledge or experience with them?


----------



## purpleranger519

http://www.camoplastsolideal.com/files/catalogues/Brochure_Constr_tracks_2012_WEB.PDF


----------



## snocrete

purpleranger519;1657004 said:


> http://www.camoplastsolideal.com/files/catalogues/Brochure_Constr_tracks_2012_WEB.PDF


If the tracks you posted are it, they don't look like a "dedicated" snow track like the polars....but more of an "all around" track that would do good in snow work???? but idk?


----------



## purpleranger519

I wouldn't buy them. I knew of the brand he was talking about, one of my equipment dealers here is going to carry them and showed me a flyer so I posted the link. I run Polar tracks and won't be switching anytime soon.


----------



## Jsch2000

Those are not the tracks I saw being promoted at the dealer. They were dedicated snow tracks.


----------



## SMLCAT

I just got a CAT 259 B3 and would like to try a set of these polar tracks.
Where's a good place to get them?


----------



## Jsch2000

The only place I have dealt with that has the Polar tracks is Midwest Equipment (www.tracksandtires.com). Visit their website. You can order them online or by phone. There maybe others that sell them. I'm not aware anybody else.


----------



## purpleranger519

Summit was about $125 less per track than MidWest when I ordered mine. They have two warehouses now too. One on the east coast and one on the west. Anything you order ships the same day and they told me if I found the same track cheaper, all I had to do was send them a picture or a price quote from where and they would take care of me.

http://summitrubbertracks.com/


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

So ? I'm adding another skid steer to our line up. I don't have any tracked ones, I would like to have one for summer use. My ? After all the debate. Are polar tracks going to pus a 10 foot box plow as well as a skid with tires ? Thanks, wade


----------



## purpleranger519

IDOCTORTREES;1737047 said:


> So ? I'm adding another skid steer to our line up. I don't have any tracked ones, I would like to have one for summer use. My ? After all the debate. Are polar tracks going to pus a 10 foot box plow as well as a skid with tires ? Thanks, wade


Yes, Polar tracks will push as well or better than a wheeled Skid Loader. However, you can only run those Polar tracks in the winter, you would need another set of tracks to swap out with and as expensive as tracks are, you might be better sticking with a wheeled skid steer.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Thanks , I will buy a extra set.


----------

